# POST YOUR PAINTED FRAME



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

WRAPPED FRAMES OR ROLLING CHASSIS


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by west coast ridaz_@Dec 29 2007, 06:55 PM~9560465
> *JUST FRAME OR ROLLING CHASSIS
> *


This belongs in Paint & body...........


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Dec 29 2007, 10:17 PM~9561966
> *This belongs in Paint & body...........
> 
> 
> ...


NO IT DONT BELONGS HERE


----------



## Unity_Jon (Oct 9, 2002)

i've literally just painted my chassis over the christmas holiday, thought i'd go with a brushed aluminium look this time before i pinstripe it and possibly clear coat it, but i'm liking the brushed look so may not go with the clear, and its way too fucking cold to paint in this poxy country right now !! LOL


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

^NICE!!!!


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

looks good any more


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

my first frame built end of 2006/early 2007 :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## magicmike (May 30, 2007)

sic


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

heres a pic of my last painted frame


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

tru-rydaz repping!! use them don't just polish them!! 

happy new year stevie ,hows amy,kids? jordan still dressed as the sundance kid?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 31 2007, 02:52 PM~9574537
> *heres a pic of my last painted frame
> 
> 
> ...



i love this picture.  i know there were lots of love, sweat and tears to get it to were it was. and the rain hop is just gangster


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 31 2007, 02:52 PM~9574537
> *heres a pic of my last painted frame
> 
> 
> ...


  I would like to see a pic of the splash the tires make when they hit that puddle.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

it was rather wet lol poor ol jon was soaked but he did do a good job on the sticks :biggrin: im just glad the cable on my hopping switch was long enough so i didnt have to stand in the pond haha


sup flakey


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Freinds frame, not done yet either, wrapped moulded flaked and candied.


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

509 rider-that frame is sweet!


steve-your frame is 'poopants' blue!


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

your homie has a tight ass frame 509 whats it going in?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 1 2008, 09:36 PM~9584610
> *Freinds frame, not done yet either, wrapped moulded flaked and candied.
> 
> 
> ...




gold flake under red candy :thumbsup:


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 250/604_@Jan 2 2008, 12:38 PM~9587559
> *your homie has a tight ass frame 509 whats it going in?
> *


Thanks guys, its going under a regal, cant wait to have mine done.


----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

mine. i am still working on it. for el camino.


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Jan 2 2008, 11:30 PM~9588672
> *mine. i am still working on it. for el camino.
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah Arnout! Was good to see it in person, looks great even without being cleared


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

:biggrin: my spy picture haha, 
that frame is beautiful, you did a wonderfull job homie :yes:


----------



## glenncaprice78 (Jan 4, 2007)

good shit arnout :biggrin: 
can't wait to see the clear over it


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## arnout.. (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by glenncaprice78_@Jan 7 2008, 10:12 PM~9631434
> *good shit arnout  :biggrin:
> can't wait to see the clear over it
> *


hope to clear it this weekend. need some more silverleaf and 1-shot reducer to finish pinstriping and leafing, stuff still aint here :uh:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: 61 to 64


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

One we did.








































































After striping and leaf


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 31 2007, 03:52 PM~9574537
> *heres a pic of my last painted frame
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

I'M working on My 63 Frame :biggrin:


----------



## ALPAq (Nov 4, 2008)

Green bottle with gold flakes


----------



## Big_Money (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRUDAWG_@Jan 2 2008, 12:22 PM~9587843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FRAME.


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

quote=RidinLowBC,May 16 2010, 07:58 PM
I'M working on My 63 Frame :biggrin: 









quote


:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

here one for my 62


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

quote,stevie d,Dec 31 2007, 01:52 PM-heres a pic of my last painted frame








quote


The face on the Fat lady in black holding the pink umbrella

says it all :wow:  



:biggrin:


----------



## sdropnem (Nov 25, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## P-TOWNBUTCHER (Nov 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@May 17 2010, 02:38 PM~17518229
> *here one for my 62
> 
> 
> ...



lets get dis shit crackin' my cracka' :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VItreryda (Apr 3, 2007)

minus chrome


----------



## daymen (Nov 3, 2008)

check this one out my first wrapped and moulded frame.


----------



## daymen (Nov 3, 2008)

some more pics


----------



## daymen (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here some of Big Larry from the big "I"'s 64. tryin to button it up this week


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

another one :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RidinLowBC_@May 16 2010, 07:58 PM~17510143
> *I'M working on My 63 Frame :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: damm juan thats lookin bad ass


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

:thumbsup: looking good


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

THIS IS OF MY 66DROP


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'll play. Heres my latest work.





















































































































Here is a link to the build if anybody wants to see more.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506906


----------



## 63 Pimpala (Apr 16, 2005)

click my build link in my sig


----------



## RidinLowBC (Jun 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

That's a really nice gbody frame. I like how u fabbed up the drop mounts


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

redline said:


>



Beautiful frame and went under a very nice car! Doin big numbers, but the damn thang still buckled in half?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Hannibal Lector said:


> That's a really nice gbody frame. I like how u fabbed up the drop mounts


Thanks. I just like to put my own twist on things. 



Lowridingmike said:


> Beautiful frame and went under a very nice car! Doin big numbers, but the damn thang still buckled in half?


Not all frame wraps are equal. It's very easy to hide shoddy work with a grinding wheel and bondo. I'm not speaking specifically about the frame you are mentioning. I don't know anything about that frame, just making a general statement. Rear suspension design and lock up play a big part in how much stress the rear of the frame sees as well.


----------



## CovetedStyle (Mar 21, 2011)

i like the bridge myself:thumbsup: and the two tone a arms:nicoderm:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

TTT FOR THE BADASS FRAMES


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

OUTHOPU said:


> I'll play. Heres my latest work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GAAWWDDD DAMN


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks. It wasn't perfect but it turned out decent.


----------



## impalacusTOM (Oct 26, 2009)

Suburban Swingin said:


> One we did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That welding is fucking brutal....look at the undercut, YUCK!


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

OUTHOPU said:


> Thanks. It wasn't perfect but it turned out decent.


I came out really good, dark paint too.


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

click my build link in my sig 

page 14 I think.


----------



## CAPRICHOSO86 (Feb 19, 2004)




----------

